# Need a virtual document scanner, like a virtual printer



## atom0mota (Mar 21, 2018)

Operating systems are Windows 7 and 10.
Program I use is called FACS (Flexible Automated Collection System) if that helps..

I searched the realms of google and can only seem to find stuff related to barcode/IP scanners..
so hopefully you guys could help.

*My issue:*
When trying to upload images to the program I use, the only function it provides me is to import it from my default scanner. I spoke to my IT department and there seems to be no work around.. I'm not sure why it is not possible to upload a PDF or any other file extension other then .tiff/.tif but I prefer not to do any manual conversion methods as it causes more of a set back and I'm trying to improve the process.

*What I need:*
Just like the programs out there that allow you to print to a virtual printer which sends the printed documents to a folder instead of actually printing them, . I would like to be able to trick my program into thinking I am scanning an image so that I can import the image(s) to the virtual scanner and go into my program, hit scan and BAM! no need to walk across the building to scan anything anymore or wait till it's your turn.

*Understanding:*
I know this might make no sense or a huge waste of time but dealing with high workloads of scanning and dealing with a program that doesn't allow you to do something so basic as uploading a PDF.. If there is a way to do a emulated scanner like how those programs for emulating cd drives to run an .ISO file as if you had the CD in a physical drive.

I appreciate any information or ideas on how I can create this program myself if there isn't any program already made. Also, this is my first post on this thread so I hope I got the right topic section.

Thank you,

UPDATE:
I found something that possibly might resolve my issue, https://stackoverflow.com/questions...in-scanners-sort-like-daemon-tools-virtual-cd

After researching both suggestions I can't tell if they are exactly what I need. one offers a paid for licensed program but also offers functions that I would not need, (assuming that the importer function they offer on https://www.terminalworks.com/unitwain is what I need)

Any input on these suggestions listed on stackflow.com?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm assuming you can import a tif ???
A tif is a high res image file _(no compression distortion)_ ...
Probably why you can only import a tif.
..._ (Reminds me of M$ Office 2003 OCR can only work on a 600dpi tif .. the old days)_

I'd try opening the pdf_ (or any other image file)_ in Irfanview ... then save as a tif.
Irfanvew can also batch process _(Automate)_ this Read/Write function ...
if you have many images.

There's many Irfanview users here at TSG ... No shortage of available help 
I don't remember, but you might need the Irfanview "all plugins" t0 read a pdf

I have Irfanview set up to _"read"_ my scanner(s) Twain ...
Where I can edit then "save as" and "where" I want the scan.
... But probably the reverse what you want to do.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi, and welcome to TSG.

If the FACS software uses TWAIN to communicate with the scanner, a commercial software application called Twain Importer may work for you. A 15 day trial is offered.

http://www.scanworkssoftware.com/twainimporter.aspx

NOTE: I found this software using Google and have never used it myself.


----------



## atom0mota (Mar 21, 2018)

Noyb said:


> I'm assuming you can import a tif ???
> A tif is a high res image file _(no compression distortion)_ ...
> Probably why you can only import a tif.
> ..._ (Reminds me of M$ Office 2003 OCR can only work on a 600dpi tif .. the old days)_
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From what I've learned I believe they can select the option to import a .tif ( I have never done that )

My key goal is to create a "ghost" scanner while still not effecting the scanner we have at a local physical printer or scanner in whichever department. so that all that they have to do is go into control panel select the virtual scanner they want as their default, put the digital document in a directory then use our FACS program and click "ok" so the image in the virtual scanner get's uploaded onto the FACS program. I'm trying to avoid any new steps if possible, so that the IT team can add the feature in the background, so the user handling the duty of scanning can simply do it from their desktop without the need of any physical printer or scanner.

I'll mess around with Irfanview when I get home to see if I can make it user friendly and to understand what you mean. I've never used anything like that, sorry if you already gave me the answer I'm looking for and it flew over my head lol!!


----------



## atom0mota (Mar 21, 2018)

cwwozniak said:


> Hi, and welcome to TSG.
> 
> If the FACS software uses TWAIN to communicate with the scanner, a commercial software application called Twain Importer may work for you. A 15 day trial is offered.
> 
> ...


ooooh! so TWAIN is the protocol between the program and scanner.. now this is starting to make more sense to me lol..
so let me mess with the process a bit and talk with our IT department and see if I can collaborate some ideas with the information you guys provided so far.

I'll get back to you all by next week so don't close the topic just yet


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

atom0mota said:


> ... so TWAIN is the protocol between the program and scanner ...


It's not so much "the" protocol as "a" protocol. You would need to see if the application software supports TWAIN or only a proprietary driver for the given scanner.



atom0mota said:


> I'll get back to you all by next week so don't close the topic just yet


Topics usually only automatically close after about 60 days of no activity or a mod or admin specifcally closes it sooner. If we were able to solve your problem, then you can report the results in a new post in this topic and then mark the topic as solved using the button by your first post in the topic. Solved topics are not closed and still open to additional posts.


----------



## atom0mota (Mar 21, 2018)

cwwozniak said:


> It's not so much "the" protocol as "a" protocol. You would need to see if the application software supports TWAIN or only a proprietary driver for the given scanner.
> 
> Topics usually only automatically close after about 60 days of no activity or a mod or admin specifcally closes it sooner. If we were able to solve your problem, then you can report the results in a new post in this topic and then mark the topic as solved using the button by your first post in the topic. Solved topics are not closed and still open to additional posts.


ah, okay. i'll bring that up to them and report back soon.


----------



## atom0mota (Mar 21, 2018)

cwwozniak said:


> It's not so much "the" protocol as "a" protocol. You would need to see if the application software supports TWAIN or only a proprietary driver for the given scanner.


okay, so far I've learned that the program does use the TWAIN protocol. They said they are going to contact the programs company and see if there is something they can do first before trying these other programs. in that case it might be awhile before I get a resolution posted on here, I will still update on weather the infranview program works out for what I need it for.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Just FWIW .....
If you might want to use Irfanview to Receive from a scanner ...
You'll have to install the 32 bit version .. There is no Twain for the 64 bit version.
In W7-64b, I installed both ... And use the 32b to run my scanner.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I am using this scanner and it does scan your documents and saves them into PDF, PDF multipages, Jpeg, etc.
It can be installed on Windows XP, Windows Vista, W7.
You also need to download the update from their website to get the installation drivers for Windows 8, 8.1 and 10.


----------



## atom0mota (Mar 21, 2018)

update: still waiting on the company to respond to our inquiry.

Will check up with you guys later on..


----------



## atom0mota (Mar 21, 2018)

looks like they are avoiding this route. sorry go ahead and close this thread.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

atom0mota said:


> go ahead and close this thread.


You should be able close the thread yourself using the button by your first post.


----------

